# NBA TV's Real Training Camp



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Part 1:http://www.nba.com/video/channels/nba_tv/2010/09/28/20100928_knicks_rtc_part1.nba

Part 2:http://www.nba.com/video/channels/nba_tv/2010/09/28/20100928_knicks_rtc_part2.nba


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I've seen the practice twice. Unfortunately, I have not been terribly impressed. Felton looks out of shape with that pot-belly of his. Gallo looks slower and still doesn't appear able to put the ball on the floor/drive. On the bright side, I liked what I saw from Roger Mason Jr., Anthony Randolph and Timofey Mazgov.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Unfortunately, I have not been terribly impressed. Felton looks out of shape with that pot-belly of his.


That jumped out at me too. Glad someone else saw it, I thought I was going crazy lol.

The other stuff like gallo being a stiff, I’m willing to let them get rolling before I jump to conclusions.


----------

